#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Medical Terminology for MS Word 2007

## laurabach

My daughter is taking classes for college.  She has to write reports in MS Word 2007.  All of these reports have medical and mental diagnosis and terminology.  She must use spell check, but none of these terms are in the dictionary or the thesaurus.  Does anyone have any ideas where we can find an add on for this?
thank you in advance

----------


## macropod

There are various free and commercial medical dictionaries available. For a free one, see: http://mtherald.com/free-medical-spe...om-dictionary/
For general installation & usage instructions, see: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/wo...001048319.aspx

Alternatively, if your daughter creates her own custom dictionary containing the words she uses (using capitals only for letters that are always capitalised), Word will recognise those words when doing the spell-check and offer them as corrections for any mis-spelt occurrences. To help simplify the task of adding words to the custom dictionary, there are even macros available for building word lists of what Word regards as spelling errors. See, for example: http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45943

----------


## shg

In addition, she can add words that Word questions to her own custom dictionary -- it's an option in the dialog -- so Word will only stumble once.

----------


## Daidjully

I didn't try printing it. I send the PDF to another company, who prints it for me (it's the cover of a book I've written). When they give me a proof based on this PDF, it has the bad/missing borders. When I zoom in on the PDF, the effects are still there. you can convert your PDF files MS word 2007, here is the article for PDF and MS word 2007: http://www.vibosoft.com/ebook/conver...c-windows.html

----------


## macropod

Daidjully: Your reply has _nothing_ to do with the subject of this thread, which does not involve any on-line conversions. And, FWIW, on-line document conversion to PDF via reputable sites is quite safe.

----------


## dedethoe

Well, to save PDF as MS Word, a PDF to Word Converter is needed. We know it is quite simple to find such as converter because there are so many results for PDF to Word Converter on Google result pages.You can try this method to convert PDF to Word: http://www.coolmuster.com/pdf/conver...n-windows.html

----------


## macropod

dedethoe: Your reply has _nothing_ to do with the subject of this thread, which does not involve any PDF conversions.

----------

